# Portal Error



## Krestent (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm getting this on the Latest Discussions section of the portal:






What gives?


----------



## Randamin (Aug 11, 2010)

the website was down for about 45 minutes which means no
one was able to make any recent posts

that section shows the most recent posts and well...there were no 
recent posts


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 11, 2010)

Randamin said:
			
		

> the website was down for about 45 minutes which means no
> one was able to make any recent posts
> 
> that section shows the most recent posts and well...there were no
> recent posts




Actually, the recent posts disappeared before the site went down.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 11, 2010)

maybey its cause the Forum was down but i think i saw it before it went down is still like that


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 11, 2010)

Take a look at the shoutbox, we talked about the recent thread issue before the site went down.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a small bug, mods are on it I'm sure.


----------



## monkat (Aug 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> IPB WARNING [2] file_put_contents() [function.file-put-contents]: Only 0 of 1124 bytes written, possibly out of free disk space (Line: 305 of /sources/action_public/fp/cache_functions.php)


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 11, 2010)

GBAtemp never existed.

Written by M. Night Shyamalan.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 11, 2010)

Just check and the latest Discussion and Last News post were fixed.

EDIT: maybey only Last News Post was fix just saw Latest Discussion gone again.

EDIT again: just saw this on top of GBAtemp IPB WARNING [2] file_put_contents() [function.file-put-contents]: Only 0 of 1222 bytes written, possibly out of free disk space (Line: 305 of /sources/action_public/fp/cache_functions.php)


----------

